# Agrifos for apple scab (crabapple)



## ATH (Mar 6, 2012)

Anybody using Agrifos bark spray (with Pentrabark) for leaf scab on crabapple? I have decided to give it a try this year. I'll keep a close eye on the trees and plan to follow-up with foliar sprays if needed.

I'm just curious if anybody here has been using this?


----------



## Urban Forester (Mar 9, 2012)

I've used it, the control is in direct proportion to the cultivars natural resistance. Hopa and radiant, poor. Some snow mountain/drift pretty good. I've also discovered that pentra-bark burns the hell out of grass, so try not to overspray to the point of runoff on trees that aren't mulched.


----------

